# Touareg Tires - Bridgestone Alenza



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.............
The Dueler H/L Alenza with UNI-T AQII is Bridgestone's Highway All-Season tire that was
developed for the drivers of premium, luxury sport utility vehicles. The Dueler H/L Alenza
is designed to provide elegance with an edge, as well as year-round traction, even in
light snow.
.......








.......









255/55HR18 BS DUELER HL ALENZA ............. $145.00
UTQG 600 A A 65K Mileage Warranty

Also see Yokohama Geolander H/T-S GO52

255/55HR18 YO G052 HT-S ......................... $135.00
UTQG 460 A A

.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


----------

